# Electric trailer brakes vs surge



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

What do you guys prefer.im gonna be pulling a 87 bayliner trophy hardtop behind a 2001 f150. Just baught it.got rid of the 3/4 ton i had.motor was shot...anyway the f150 has brake controller.but boat trailer has surge brakes..good i deal to convert to electric brakes?pulling it 90 mile to erie in spring then back again in fall.i think the boat/trailer weighs around 4000 lbs.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

I prefer electronic brakes. Feel I have more control how I want the trailer brakes to perform.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

If you're just towing twice a year, I would stick with what you have and just take my time.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd at least have the surge brakes serviced. You'll have a good idea if they need to be rebuilt. If so, I'd go with electric (had electric brakes installed on my Lowe trailer). Just make sure you disconnect them at the ramp and plug them back in before you leave.


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

G.lock said:


> If you're just towing twice a year, I would stick with what you have and just take my time.



^^^^^^^^^^What he said !


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

While surge brakes do work, the electric brakes are the safest way to go. If there set right the trailer will always be pulling the tow to a stop. Surge brakes don't act like that. Even tho you only tow 2 times a year it only takes one hard stop to avoid a life changing experience.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I have surge brakes and they will stop both boat and truck once the cylinder engages. They will bring both vehicles to a full stop without using the truck's brakes if allowing enough stopping distance and using tow/haul mode on the truck.
I towed my boat 225 miles each way for several years but now use inside storage at the lake.
Boat weighs 8,000+ lbs. on the trailer and truck weighs 7,000 lbs.
The surge brakes will work if maintained properly. As suggested, if the surge brakes work use them.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

One other thing to note. If it's a tandem axel trailer, check to see if the brake lines run to both axels.
Better to both rather than just one.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've had both and prefer surge but there are arguments for both types. Surge are mechanical, need no wiring, require no controller, are self-adjusting as far as breaking force and are easy to maintain. I also prefer surge because I have disc brakes on my trailer and they are extremely easy to maintain.
Electric brakes are adjustable for your preferences, can be applied manually if desired, are mechanically simpler (no lines, fluids, etc) and are easier to test. No, you don't have to unplug them any more than you need to unplug your lights. 
The biggest advantage of electric over surge is if the brakes go out on your tow vehicle you can use the trailer brakes to stop yourself. With a surge set-up that's much harder to do.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

UFM82 said:


> I've had both and prefer surge but there are arguments for both types. Surge are mechanical, need no wiring, require no controller, are self-adjusting as far as breaking force and are easy to maintain. I also prefer surge because I have disc brakes on my trailer and they are extremely easy to maintain.
> Electric brakes are adjustable for your preferences, can be applied manually if desired, are mechanically simpler (no lines, fluids, etc) and are easier to test. No, you don't have to unplug them any more than you need to unplug your lights.
> The biggest advantage of electric over surge is if the brakes go out on your tow vehicle you can use the trailer brakes to stop yourself. With a surge set-up that's much harder to do.


 Thanks fellas.i think ill convert to electric..i think id feel safer knowing ill have brakes if vehicle fails..i blew lines before on a differnt tow vehicle before with surge brakes sure didnt slow me down..wich makes sense...thanks again...just wanted some pros and cons


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

It also depends where you are towing. If you are just running up route 11 in ohio or 79 in pa, i would be fine with surge brakes behind an f150. If i was doing twisty mountain roads, i may well consider electric brakes.

If you do put electric brakes on it, check to see if your model allows them to be used when submerged... My big trailer, 3axle, has electric over hydraulic brakes so works in water going down ramp with the 10,000# Baha on back.

I am surprised that a Bayliner Trophy hardtop on trailer is only 4000#. I would expect it to be around 6000# rigged.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

privateer said:


> It also depends where you are towing. If you are just running up route 11 in ohio or 79 in pa, i would be fine with surge brakes behind an f150. If i was doing twisty mountain roads, i may well consider electric brakes.
> 
> If you do put electric brakes on it, check to see if your model allows them to be used when submerged... My big trailer, 3axle, has electric over hydraulic brakes so works in water going down ramp with the 10,000# Baha on back.
> 
> I am surprised that a Bayliner Trophy hardtop on trailer is only 4000#. I would expect it to be around 6000# rigged.


Ill keep that in mind...paper work says 4000lbs full tank of fuel.it just has the little 3.0 in it.im guessing 4500lbs at the most possible weight..


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

vib-E said:


> Ill keep that in mind...paper work says 4000lbs full tank of fuel.it just has the little 3.0 in it.im guessing 4500lbs at the most possible weight..


Based on your engine 3.0L, I am guessing this is the 1987 2160 Trophy. Just the boat empty weighs 3400#, 65-gallon fuel at 6.3#/gal is 410#, and add tandem-axle trailer of (guess) 2500#. just with this and you are over 6300# already. You will likely have at least 200# of gear, ice, etc., so lets say you will trailer about 6500# headed to the lake.

Adding that all up... With my Chevy 2500, I would trailer that 90-mi in/out to marina per season with surge brakes providing little traffic and an easy tow like route 11 in ohio or 79 in pa. That is about 50% tow capacity of my Chevy 2500. However, with a 2001 F150, I am guessing you will be nearing the tow weight capacity. I would want real brakes (electric or electric/hydraulic) and then the question is on how many axles? All my trailers (boat and otherwise) that have electric brakes, have them on all axles (tandem or triple axle). 

Regardless, I would not want to trailer a 6500# load at 3am rushing to the lake to put in at 5am and then run out fishing - too stressful of a trip for me regardless of trailer brakes...

My sources are:
http://www.nadaguides.com/Boats/1987/Bayliner-Marine-Corp
http://bayliner.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/1987-Trophy-Spec-Sheets.pdf


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Bayliner 2159 The tandem trailer weighs 880lbs.only the front wheels have brakes right now..but when its all said and done.ill be putting electric brakes on it.i dont plan on being in a hurry towing it...ill tow it once in april to the lake then again back home in november.thanks for the boat info though.interesting read.always glad for input...


----------



## IceFission (Jan 30, 2014)

Similar situation(almost)....got a 20' maxum with no brakes that I pull a couple times a year with a f150. How much to add electric/surge brakes? Who does that kind of work? Marina?


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

IceFission said:


> Similar situation(almost)....got a 20' maxum with no brakes that I pull a couple times a year with a f150. How much to add electric/surge brakes? Who does that kind of work? Marina?


Any good auto shop should be able to do the work or a trailer shop. It's fairly easy to do.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

vib-E said:


> Bayliner 2159 The tandem trailer weighs 880lbs.only the front wheels have brakes right now..but when its all said and done.ill be putting electric brakes on it.i dont plan on being in a hurry towing it...ill tow it once in april to the lake then again back home in november.thanks for the boat info though.interesting read.always glad for input...


wow only 880# for a tandem axle trailer...


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I have surge on my 27' cat trailer the total wt is 11200lbs. I tow 2 times a yr at 55mph on a dry day with my Ram 1500 ecodiesel. I prefer electric which is on my dump and horse trailers, go to e trailer and you can get a idea of what the cost is for DIY


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

IceFission said:


> Similar situation(almost)....got a 20' maxum with no brakes that I pull a couple times a year with a f150. How much to add electric/surge brakes? Who does that kind of work? Marina?


I am currently converting my surge to electric. Through AMAZON the 4 backing plates with brakes and the controller I have $140.00 in it. That is reusing my drums for the electric. if you have no brakes on you trailer it may cost you as much as $100 more for the drums for 4 wheels. Basically a very simple conversion .


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Good stuff. Looking to upgrade my boat. I just got a 2013 2500 work truck. 28k on it and it never plowed. Just brought home a 6 ton capacity dump trailer tonight. Couldn't even tell it was back there.


----------

